# anyone have a wallpaper of a quicksilver g4 + apple studio display



## dtmdoc (Nov 6, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone had a good quality 
wallpaper of a quicksilver with a apple studio
display?

Thanks a lot


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 18, 2002)

I couldn't find a big version of that pic, so I made this:

http://homepage.mac.com/marceline407/.Pictures/cinemahd_qs.jpg


----------



## dtmdoc (Nov 19, 2002)

thank you very much....


----------



## dtmdoc (Nov 25, 2002)

bump... 

does anyone have one with a quicksilver?


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 26, 2002)

you mean the latest with the metal door on the front?


----------



## dtmdoc (Nov 26, 2002)

i have the one you made... i was hoping to find the g4 tower
before the two metal door units


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh. Here:

http://homepage.mac.com/marceline407/.Pictures/cinemahd_oldqs.jpg


----------



## adambyte (Nov 27, 2002)

Also, head on over to this section of MacDesktops.com. There are lots of great desktops of... desktops.


----------



## dtmdoc (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## ksv (Dec 4, 2002)

Also check out http://www.apple.com/pr for high-res Mac photos


----------



## MDLarson (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey!  "For Media and Analysts Only"!  Does that mean we're analysts?


----------



## ksv (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *Hey!  "For Media and Analysts Only"!  Does that mean we're analysts?   *



I guess so 
As long as you don't use them for commercial purposes, I think it should be fine


----------



## tintoy (Dec 5, 2002)

HI DTMDOC,

i did make a few apple product wallpaper & one of them is Quicksliver, u can get it at :

www.actiontintoy.com/tintoy/freebies/

under "i love my Mac" series,



cheers,
tintoy


----------

